# [ODMP] United States Postal Service - Office of Inspector General, U.S. Government ~ November 8, 200



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

A Special Agent with the United States Postal Service - Office of Inspector General was killed in the line of duty on November 8, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18126*


----------

